

Rsync.net site redesign - blueatlas
http://rsync.net/

======
dewey
It's really confusing to use even if you just want to look for some basic
information, it also comes with the, apparently now obligatory, overwritten
scroll behaviour that is a pain to use.

~~~
dinergy
This site would be perfect as a plain text website with pertinent information
easily available.

It is easy to design simple, textual content that is still aesthetically
pleasing; print has been doing it for more than a century.

I dislike this new web design framework junk (especially vertical overlay
scrolling) as much as I disliked the Flash abuse of the late 90's early 2000's
in the design community (Praystation, True is True, K10K, etc.).

I really want to channel a little Adolf Loos here and say "all ornamentation
is bad and useless."

That said, their service is really cool. Prices are pretty good, and I love
that I'm not beholden to a web UI for it.

I might just use them for backups for our district.

